

Case shiller 100 year chart - mikek
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2011/04/case-shiller-100-year-chart-2011-update/

======
dereg
For more information about the index:
[http://www.standardandpoors.com/indices/sp-case-shiller-
home...](http://www.standardandpoors.com/indices/sp-case-shiller-home-price-
indices/en/us/?indexId=spusa-cashpidff--p-us----)

------
waterlesscloud
This is a much more fun visualization of the same data -
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUldGc06S3U>

------
abcd_f
Does not apply to Vancouver, Canada.

This beauty on 6000 sqft lot in a very simple neighborhood sold for 2.3
million dollars. With multiple offers. <http://i52.tinypic.com/2i7pkxl.jpg>

Close proximity to China, lots of rich people from Hong Kong and the mainland
(and their children) and their unyielding supply of US money that just need to
be parked _somewhere_ \-- all this keeps the bubble alive and kicking with no
end in sight. Trying to understand why they don't go after prime real-estate
in Calgary or Phoenix or Miami is a favourite past time on local real-estate
forums. Nobody knows, but the bus-fuls of Chinese "investors" keep touring all
open houses every weekend and buying stuff left and right.

Just FYI if Winter Olympics planted any stupid ideas in your head :)

~~~
poutine
All of Canada is in a bubble, not just Vancouver. Thus it's not the Chinese.
Things will burst here too, for Canada is not different and is not immune to
the simple mathematics of economics.

~~~
abcd_f
Vancouver is in a bubble of its own. Where else 2M would buy you a 70 year old
teardown on 1/6 acre lot in EastVan-like neighborhood? Just talk to realtors,
and they will furnish a metric ton of evidence that it's the Chinese who are
driving the speculation here. Houses sitting on a market for few months and
then suddenly getting sold _over_ asking in a bid war between 3 Chinese
gentlemen... yeah, it's not Chinese :)

------
math
Comparison with Australia:

[http://cdn.debtdeflation.com/blogs/wp-
content/uploads/2011/0...](http://cdn.debtdeflation.com/blogs/wp-
content/uploads/2011/02/020911_2113_AMotleyCrew4.png)

chart is from article:

[http://www.debtdeflation.com/blogs/2011/02/10/a-motley-
crew-...](http://www.debtdeflation.com/blogs/2011/02/10/a-motley-crew-
interview-on-australian-house-prices/)

------
ilazarte
Sobering but not unexpected. Remember real estate is still a local market. CS
data is also available on an individual city level.

------
gopi
The situation is much worse in India especially in the western and southern
states. I know friends whoose land prices appreciated 100 times in 5
years...The general buyer expectation now is they expect the price to atleast
double in 3-4 years. By that rate a apartment in chennai would cost more than
a manhattan apartment in 10 years!

------
orijing
The chart is somewhat deceptive because the vertical axis does not begin with
zero. With that said, that recent spike to 200 is pretty astounding.

~~~
18pfsmt
Well, C-S Index was begun in 1890 where it was given a value of 100. Notes
from the chart:

"The 1890 benchmark is 100 on the chart. If a standard house sold for $100,000
(inflation-adjusted to today's dollars), an equivalent standard house would
have sold for $66,000 in 1920 (66 on the index scale) and $199,000 in 2006
(199 on the index scale, or 99% higher than in 1890)."

